# gentoo on asus amd Radeon

## cwc

Has anyone setup gentoo on and AMD Asus with a Radeon  HD 7000/8000

This will be a funtoo box.  (No systemd)  xfce4.  

ASUS F2A85-M PRO FM2 AMD A85X (Hudson D4) 7 x SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard

AMD Radeon™ HD 7000/8000 Series Graphics.

I'd like to stick with AMD processors.

Currently I am running a nvidia with nouveau.

Just thought I'd ask.  I currently have :

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE Host Bridge

00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE Host Bridge

00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE Host Bridge

00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE Host Bridge

00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE Host Bridge

00:00.5 PIC: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE I/O APIC Interrupt Controller

00:00.6 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE Host Bridge

00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237/8251 PCI bridge [K8M890/K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:02.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8T890 PCI to PCI Bridge Controller

00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 AHCI/SATA 4-Port Controller

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 07)

00:10.0 USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 90)

00:10.1 USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 90)

00:10.2 USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 90)

00:10.3 USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 90)

00:10.4 USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 90)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 PCI to ISA Bridge

00:11.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237/8251 Ultra VLINK Controller

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 7c)

00:13.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 Host Bridge

00:13.1 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT216 [GeForce 210] (rev a2)

02:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GT216 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)

04:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A/VT8251 HDA Controller

azzerare ~ # 

```

----------

## Spankin Partier

I can't see it being any more difficult (or easy) then setting up any other Radeon card.  Once you get your kernel right you should be laughing.

I've been setting up an AMD Phenom 9550 Quad-Core with a Radeon HD 6850 video card today.  I had to do some head scratching (and Google searching) to get X to start.  I followed the Gentoo Xorg Guide Wiki along with Gentoo Radeon Wiki in order to get this set up.  After this I still had a problem with drm reporting that modesetting wasn't supported.  I ended up tweeking my kernel config file by hand enabling CONFIG_DRM_RADEON. After that I was able to start X and get things running.

----------

## cwc

 *Spankin Partier wrote:*   

> I can't see it being any more difficult (or easy) then setting up any other Radeon card.  Once you get your kernel right you should be laughing.
> 
> I've been setting up an AMD Phenom 9550 Quad-Core with a Radeon HD 6850 video card today.  I had to do some head scratching (and Google searching) to get X to start.  I followed the Gentoo Xorg Guide Wiki along with Gentoo Radeon Wiki in order to get this set up.  After this I still had a problem with drm reporting that modesetting wasn't supported.  I ended up tweeking my kernel config file by hand enabling CONFIG_DRM_RADEON. After that I was able to start X and get things running.

 

Thanks for the lines.  What type of mother board are you using?

Sata mechanical or sata ssd?

----------

## Spankin Partier

Its an MSI, K9A2-CF-V2 running the AMD® 790X+SB600 chipset. As you said, your Asus uses the AMD A85X FCH chipset which would require a couple changes in our kernel configs (or simply use the Genkernel which should configure its self).

Currently all my drives are mechanical, but I ordered an SSD on Black Friday so I'll be installing it in the next couple of days.  I'm going to transfer the OS over to the new SSD, and keep my /home and /var on my mech. SATA RAID 1 array.

----------

## cwc

 *Spankin Partier wrote:*   

> Its an MSI, K9A2-CF-V2 running the AMD® 790X+SB600 chipset. As you said, your Asus uses the AMD A85X FCH chipset which would require a couple changes in our kernel configs (or simply use the Genkernel which should configure its self).
> 
> Currently all my drives are mechanical, but I ordered an SSD on Black Friday so I'll be installing it in the next couple of days.  I'm going to transfer the OS over to the new SSD, and keep my /home and /var on my mech. SATA RAID 1 array.

 

Nice.  Thanks for the update.  I also ordered an SSD.    I can't wait to try it out.

Are you running systemd or openrc or both?  Just curious.

----------

## Spankin Partier

Just running OpenRC because I'm way more familiar with it than SystemD and I prefer KDE over Gnome anyways.

My SSD just came in today. Can't wait to pop it in and see how it does.   :Cool: 

I remember when SSDs first came on the scene, you had to be careful of how you partition them so the blocks were in alignment.  Having them misaligned would cause a performance loss depending on the size of the file you were accessing.  I'm going to do some searching to see if there's any best practices I should apply.  Who knows, fdisk may automatically figure this out now.  SSDs have been around quite some time now, so I'm sure there have been plenty of improvements over the years.  But that's why I'm going to do some searching.   :Wink: 

----------

